# Einszett ****pit Premium



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi 

Can you let me know when you are likely to be getting more stock of Einszett ****pit Premium.

Cheers 

Bob


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Bob, 

There is a huge Einszett consignment on its way over to us at the moment. It has left Germany so should be with us in the next week. 

Thanks for the patience. 

Regards,

John


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

****pit Premium, good stuff!


----------

